# No Sea Food



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

The 1st Mate and I are talking about living aboard in the near future and the only problem I can see for me is I don't like sea food...no joke the only thing fishiy I'll eat is tuna from a can and fish sticks which I know isn't sea food.
I wonder if its going to be possible to do this, Yes the 1st mate loves dinner on the hook and I amagine is what will make her crusing very enjoyable but I'm one of those little guys with a hollow lwg that never seems to get full so I'm wondering how its going to work. This comming season we plan on living aboard as much as possible getting ready for the new life style.


----------



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

Mario,
There is always SPAM.... Well what is your aversion to fish? Is it looking at the whole fish or if it was in chunks like Tuna would that be palatable? My wife who does about 80% of the cooking on OSPREY substitutes the catch of the day in many of her dishes and I really don't notice. Have your wife try one of Bonnie's favorites a casserole of egg noodles, can of mushroom soup, and peas and carrots, little flour to thicken soup up further and bake this. I don't notice what fish is in it sometimes store bought Chicken of the Sea o fresh caught Mahi Mahi or whatever comes her way.
Daddy Hobbit


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Anchor close to restraunts...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

How could you not like seafood ?

I don't understand. 

You mean not even deep fried shrimp ? Or lobster tail ? Or crab legs ?

Do you mean you don't like grilled tuna steaks either ?

Or seafood chowder ?


----------



## Starlyte (Sep 27, 2009)

Take a tip from Jessica Simpson, choose chicken of the sea.:laugher 

(It's really Chicken)


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I won't eat lobster or crabs. They are the Buzzards of the Sea.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

When I eat a good steak I don't think it needs A-1 or anything for flavor and sea food has no taste with out tons of butter or hot sauce. I'm willing to try grilled tuna steaks. (How bad can it be drowned in lemon peper ) 


2gringos your right just the idea there bottom feedersuke 

I'm reading "Sailing the Farm" ken neumeyer and it seems like alot of good Ideas for storing and growing food on board. The 1st mate loves to garden and this is a plus. 

I ask this because I'm sure alot of people save money catching their dinners ..less to store And the 1mate and I don't do the resturants often both her and I love to cook.

When I was younger i'm sure I would have just jumped in feet first and learned as I went.


----------



## ADMTROX (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not the biggest fan of seafood either. I just make sure that I prepare the fish with a lot of other flavors, garlic, tomatoes and other types of flavorful ingredients.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

the only, and I do mean ONLY seafood I order in restaurants any more is conch. Because I know it's local, and it's good.

I don't care much for fish, either. I like to catch them. But I consider them survival food. Anything that doesn't taste good on it's own is at the bottom of my list. Fish needs too much other stuff to hide the taste of the fish.

If you think about it, in general predators do not taste good. Bear, mountain lion, raccoon, wolf, coyote, any predator I can think of. Seagulls. The meat is edible, yes. Tasty on it's own without camo? Nah.

What tastes good? Herbivores. Beef. Chickens. Grain fed pigs. Squirrels. rabbits. Ducks. Quail. conch.

Salt water fish are predators. Not herbivores.


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

MarioG said:


> When I eat a good steak I don't think it needs A-1 or anything for flavor and sea food has no taste with out tons of butter or hot sauce. I'm willing to try grilled tuna steaks. (How bad can it be drowned in lemon peper )
> 
> 2gringos your right just the idea there bottom feedersuke


Jeez, Mario, you worry about what you eat eats? Can't get much worse than eating a cow then ...... It eats it's own vomit ........ over and over ....... mmmm.


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Im not a big seafood eater either. Im in the planning process of becoming a liveaboard. I guess I will stock up with "SPAM" (I actually like SPAM) and other great tinned meats  

The only fish I will eat is Coral Trout...cooked by wrapping in foil, with a variety of fruits. I will eat prawns though...all other seafood is out.

I do like fishing so others do quite well from what I catch.

Ozi


----------



## PaulDolan (Dec 11, 2005)

If you dont like seafood...dont eat it. Its not like you cant find something else to eat out here


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Izzy1414 said:


> Jeez, Mario, you worry about what you eat eats? Can't get much worse than eating a cow then ...... It eats it's own vomit ........ over and over ....... mmmm.


So do honeybees. And yet they produce the only food that never spoils.


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

2Gringos said:


> I won't eat lobster or crabs. They are the Buzzards of the Sea.


If buzzards tasted as good as fresh caught lobster or crab, I'd play dead amongst the palmetto bushes until I ate my share!

You really haven't eaten REAL seafood unless it's FRESH. There is a huge difference in fresh seafood and what you get at Red Lobster. Ever go to Publix and smell the seafood counter? Jeez... that's not seafood. FRESH seafood doesn't smell...try a bug you've caught or a Mahi, tuna or another pelagic, you won't believe the difference. It's not fresh unless you've seen it wiggle!


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

In my case, it's not fresh unless I have personally caught and cleaned it.
I don't buy fish that's packaged. I don't order fish in restaurants. Ever notice that grouper is always on the menu? Whether anyone has caught any grouper that day or not? People who eat grouper and dolphin ( mahi for the polynesians) in restaurants will eventually be eating barracuda without knowing it. Tuna is hard to fake. Scallops, easy to fake.

We have no Publix here. Also no MacDonalds, No Burger King. No Radio Shack. No Sears. No Jiffy Lube. No Midas. No red light. No SeaTow. No Bass Pro. No West Marine. No speed traps. No breathalyzer. No Coast Guard. No Walgreens. No Baskin-Robbins. No K-Mart,Walmart, Sams, BJs,......

you get the idea.


----------



## MtHopeBay (Jul 10, 2008)

*canned meat other than spam*

My wife won't eat seafood unless it doesn't tast like seafood: canned tuna with lots of mayo, some fish sticks that don't taste like fish. I, on the other hand, love all that comes out of the sea and the bay. I get hungry and start to drool when I get near the bay at low tide. She gets queasy.

I've brought lots of canned chicken and canned sausages aboard for her. Canned corned beef isn't to bad hashed up with other stuff. She's pretty picky and will go hungry when we're aboard. I just pull up the crab trap or dig some clams and I have a snack.
Mike


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

When we first got married my wife had the same taste about fish as you. We had sailed to Marathon Key in Fl and a young hippie couple who was living in one of those 8' camper trailers, it was literally smaller than our 22' O'Day, sort of mentored us for a few days.

They were horrified that Diane didn't like fish so the guy caught a fish and prepared it for dinner for us. Time from swimming to plate about an hour. She loved it and started eating fish from then on, but only very good mild fish.
So maybe you just haven't had it prepared properly yet.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I would rather eat from the water then any fast food place. If you saw how food is processed and handled you might change your mind about crabs and lobster. You better never go to a chicken farm or slaughter house. I can't believe what people convince them selves is good and bad. Bring some twinkies and when every one is enjoying the fresh cath of the day you can say "no thanks I brought my own snack".


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

What do you mean by about to become a live-aboard and what do you consider a live-aboard? Where do you plan to cruise if that is what you mean? Many liveaboards are in marinas never leaving the docks and shop at the super market just a few blocks away.... if so you eat what you want.

If you mean actively cruising and living-aboard you may have to take into consideration what will be most available and what alternatives you will need to take.

I know of no nation that would require you to eat fish or any other sea food. In some locations local seafood may be one of the most available sources of protein and some limits on other types such as select cuts of beef would be less available or cost prohibitive.

I personally didn't really know what seafood was in the area I was born and raised. Only one seafood market existed and the local supermarkets didn't carry much more than Mrs Paule's frozen fish sticks and her breaded Shrimp.... which I had a couple of time and also decided I did not like seafood. It was not until some years later I had REAL Sea food and discovered it was far better than beef chicken or pork or Spam what ever that Really Is.

While some cruisers do fish for part of their food source, others do not. In some locations such as the BVI non belongers can not fish or take any seafood from the sea unless they have a rather expensive Government Issued license. When in the BVI I find it far cheaper and easier to obtain my seafood from stores or restaurants rather than attempt to catch and clean it from a sailing boat.

I'm in the Caribbean generally about 5 to 6 months a year.... now full time. Often when I eat ashore I select seafood and probably about 30% of what I eat on-board is seafood but most from tins with grilled being the 2nd most frequent.

Like or dislike of seafood it not a medical problem is generally associated with the cleaning process... if so avoid it.

Eat it at good restaurants and see what good seafood taste like... I think you may be surprised. The first time... have a few drinks to relax yourself and go for it! You will probably find your dislike was as ill founded as mine was.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

MarioG said:


> .......the only thing fishiy I'll eat is tuna from a can and fish sticks which I know isn't sea food.......


Tuna & fish sticks are not growing in the Nebraska wheat fields! It's Seafood!-,but who cares. I've been living aboard for four decades and I don't fish or grill or have much of a care about what I eat besides staying healthy. Cans of tuna or anything else are far easier to prepare as a meal than catching, cleaning and preparing something fresh from the sea. Great for those that love it, but far better for those that are not "high maintenance" eaters and can be satisfied with simple fare. Those that are slaves to specific tastes are those with the handicap! Enjoy your tuna and spam, Aythya crew


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I'll east most anything and have at one time or other. The things I won't eat are on a very short list....


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Theres a big difference between 'don't like' and 'won't eat'...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Ozidude...That ain't no Cessna your flying...what is it?

OK..On topic...Had king crab and smoked Salmon for Christmas dinner..got a box full of meat sent down as my Christmas present from my brother in law in Alaska...Mmmmmm!!!..Had Caribou sausage for breakfast..
I can get overloaded on the richness of shellfish...crab, lobster. shrimp,scallops but I love good fish anytime. I do like my fish cooked more then what a Gourmet Chef would say is optimal..so IMO restraunts are not necessarily a good place to tempt her pallet unless you are assertive to the way you want it cooked..but i will agree I get surprised with some great flavors at restraunts...Never give up trying new things and keep an open mind...palette's change over time as well.


----------

